# Purina Pro Plan



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone used it and if so what are your thought on the food??

also if you have used it and dont like it why not???

Thanx


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a single one of the reviews at the dog food review site (at the bottom of my signature) recommends it:

"*Inadequate meat content, byproducts and fat of unidentifiable origin, low quality grains and filler*"

A sample of one of the brand's ingredients list:

*Salmon (22%), rice (22%), dehydrated salmon protein (15%), maize, maize gluten, animal fat (protected with mixed tocopherols), hydrolysed digest, beet pulp, purified cellulose fibre, potassium chloride, sodium chloride, calcium phosphate, minerals. Antioxidant: Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. May contain traces of wheat, not suitable for dogs with a wheat allergy.*

It has a pretty low meat content, and I would not personally feed it to my companions.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> Not a single one of the reviews at the dog food review site (at the bottom of my signature) recommends it:
> 
> "*Inadequate meat content, byproducts and fat of unidentifiable origin, low quality grains and filler*"
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have no plans in putting mine on this but it was recommended to me as a breeder but i think i will stick with AG

Thanx again


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not too bad but v overpriced in my opinion and a few too many cereals for me. I would def stick with A Grange:thumbup:


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I had a sample pack from breeder (maybe they get it free!) but changed pup onto burns as soon as I could. Change in her behaviour was almost instant!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

You never mentioned you were on Arden Grange in your initial post.

I hate to say it, but even Arden Grange has had no positive reviews on that website. There are tons and tons of foods on there that have though, so if you're at all concerned, and want to do what's best for your companion, then it really is worth having a look at what they say about particular brands and why they say it.

The very best diet I've recently found out is a raw meat and bones diet, but if you have to feed ready-made foods for whatever reason, then just have a look at the 6-star rated foods in the reviews on that website. There are loads to choose from.

Good luck - I know all to well what a minefield finding a high quality food can be!

:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> You never mentioned you were on Arden Grange in your initial post.
> 
> I hate to say it, but even Arden Grange has had no positive reviews on that website. There are tons and tons of foods on there that have though, so if you're at all concerned, and want to do what's best for your companion, then it really is worth having a look at what they say about particular brands and why they say it.
> 
> ...


Well mine are not on AG they are on CSJ but if we have pups the mums are on AG Prestige while pregnant and then puppy and the pups are weaned onto AG puppy


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> You never mentioned you were on Arden Grange in your initial post.
> 
> I hate to say it, but even Arden Grange has had no positive reviews on that website. There are tons and tons of foods on there that have though, so if you're at all concerned, and want to do what's best for your companion, then it really is worth having a look at what they say about particular brands and why they say it.
> 
> ...


AG Lamb and rice gets a 4* thumbs up.

Dog Food Reviews - Arden Grange Adult Lamb & Rice - Powered by ReviewPost

To be fair though, whilst that site is great for reference, the reviews are a few years old, with the last update 'Artemis fresh' being posted in 2009.. So I'm not sure we should put 100% faith in it. And I don't really think it's all about getting a yes from the review site. I love the fact that the kibbles are given stars. Take Skinners for example, it doesn't get a 'yes' but they do say it has decent ingredients and is over all a quality food. If you only went for the foods that got a yes You'd have very little choice.

I agree about purina being over priced for what it is. Better can be had for less.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> So I'm not sure we should put 100% faith in it.


Absolutely. We shouldn't put 100% faith in anything - a very dangerous idea indeed!

That website is an excellent resource though, and it gives people a firm platform from which to research further.

I missed that review you linked to! :blushing:


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I think its a great website, real eye opener, i sat there for hours the other night before deciding on what dry food to feed my pup i am geting on tuesday, i have decided to start him on Wafcol, after being recommended other stuff by breeders that has quite a lot of cereal and stuff in it, and low meat contents!


----------

